# Primarchs after the Crusade



## meinhardt (Sep 22, 2008)

Lets just say that the Emperor completed the crusade and he had planned, what jobs would the Primarchs have in an all imperial galaxy?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Not entirely sure, i imagine one big thing would be in charge of the fleets and armies in the various battles against the Orks, Tyranids etc


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Bam! Direct quote from the _Collected Visions_:



Page 9 said:


> ...The Emperor's great armies have served their purpose. Now is the time for the Legions to be disbanded and the Space Marines set to other tasks guarding the worlds of humanity and policing the new regimes. The warrior lords that are the Primarchs are to become the rulers of worlds and administrators of the Grand Plan.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

meinhardt said:


> Lets just say that the Emperor completed the crusade and he had planned, what jobs would the Primarchs have in an all imperial galaxy?


Personaly i still think a Heresy would of taken place, since at the end of they day thats alot of territory all for the taking. And 1 of the Primachs would of siezed the initiative. So i do think he would have much time to give them jobs and farm wheat, since i think they would of been fightring one another anyways.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

I've often thought about this one myself. 

I suppose it would depend on the character of the Primarch and what their Legion was best suited too. 

Obviously those Primarchs who had a home world would rule said world. But some Legions, particularly those lead by Primarchs who had a talent or organisation and leadership, would probably end up ruling Guilliman style mini Empires within the larger Imperium. 

Horus, Guilliman, Russ (you heard me), Fulgrim, Mortarion and Lion I can see particularly going down this path.

Particularly aggressive or mobile Primarchs I can see becoming a sort of rapid reaction force. 
Sanguinius, Angron, Dorn, The Khan and Corax I can see fulfilling this role. Each of those Legions is fleet based or would be based on a single planet allowing them to concentrate and dispatch Sizeable response forces to any crisis without having to worry about pulling ships from patrol duty on a large sector. The Fists and World Eaters in particular could be very effective in this role due to their fleet based organisation. It would certainly give the average orc WWWAAAUUGGHH! something to think about if they got the entire World Eaters fleet right in their collective kisser!

Vulkan and Ferrus Manus I can see devoting themselves to recovering Humanity's lost technological mastery by forging closer ties with the Ad-Mech and sending detachments from their legions out across space on exploritor expaditions. 

Magnus and his Legion I can see forging close bonds with the Adeptus Astra Telepathica and seeking to control and develop humanity's psychic might. 

Lorgar is a funny one I had to think damn hard about, then I had this idea. If they could be cured of their need for religious worship the Word Bearers are a pretty charismatic bunch. I could see Lorgar heading up some sort of grand diplomatic corps, The Adeptus Diplomatica. They could handle disputes between planets within the Imperium and enforce diplomatic neutrality with warriors from the Word Bearers legion acting as escorts and guards for ambassadors within the Imperium. The word bearers themselves could be used as ambassadors to either human or alien cultures which the Imperium encounters. After all most of the Primarchs and the Emperor seem to want the fighting to stop at some point which means that somebody's going to have to talk to the Eldar and Tau. May as well be Lorgar. 

The Alpha Legion is dead easy, Imperial Spy Network and black ops. 

The Night Lords seem to be the toughest ones to find a role for. Kurze is just plain nuts and even if the heresy hadn't happened I think the Emperor and the rest of the Primarchs would have found him too unstable and barbaric to leave alone. 
But if you could calm him down, the Night Lords would probably be the Legion which worked most closely with the Inquisition. The real problem would be persuading Kurze to ignore the little crimes and focus on things like Treason, Terrorism and all out rebellion. 

So that's what I came up with...bloody long post!


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Coder59 said:


> Lorgar is a funny one I had to think damn hard about, then I had this idea. If they could be cured of their need for religious worship the Word Bearers are a pretty charismatic bunch. I could see Lorgar heading up some sort of grand diplomatic corps, The Adeptus Diplomatica. They could handle disputes between planets within the Imperium and enforce diplomatic neutrality with warriors from the Word Bearers legion acting as escorts and guards for ambassadors within the Imperium. The word bearers themselves could be used as ambassadors to either human or alien cultures which the Imperium encounters. After all most of the Primarchs and the Emperor seem to want the fighting to stop at some point which means that somebody's going to have to talk to the Eldar and Tau. May as well be Lorgar.


I don't think that would be the best idea. Sure, he was charismatic when he wanted to be, but he also had real issues with people who didn't share his same beliefs or opinions. Religion or no religion, Lorgar was an over-zealous fanatic and that doesn't create a good atmosphere for diplomacy.

Here's how I see a meeting going with Lorgar and another human empire.

Lorgar: Greetings my lost brothers of humanity. Joy fills my heart to see that we have found another strong bastion of man to unite under the imperial banner. Of course you would have to adapt to imperial way of life but such things are small obstacles when compared to the Emperor's great plan.

Foreign dignitary: Though we rejoice to find our lost brothers of mankind we will not simply bend backwards and let you take the lead. We have our own beliefs, traditions and culture and will not simply have them wiped out for the sake of your unity or your Emperor.

Lorgar: But, but... your wrong.

Foreign dignitary: It's not as simp- (Lorgar chops his head off)

Lorgar: Heretic.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Good ideas what you've put up ther Coder59. Alpha Legion like you said are blantenly a spy network/black ops. Although i believe Russ would be part of the rapid reaction force aswell. Regarding Sanguinius, if the Emperor had completed his work and did leave Terra for things again i would see the Blood Angels continuing their role as the Emperors personal guard legion. Dorn on a similar note remaing the defenders of terra and in large the sol system.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't think the GC would ever have truly ended. The galaxy is vast and I doubt that even a fraction of the species out there have been encountered, nor have many of Humanity's lost colonies been rediscovered. The Primarchs would have led their Legions almost forever as the Imperial penetration of the galaxy slowly increased. I doubt they'd have made a significant dent in claiming the whole galaxy even if there hadn't been a Crusade-ending civil war.

GFP


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The only primarch who we know had a definitive role was Magnus, he was to sit on the Golden throne to govern the webway and the thousand sons were to be th castellians of the webway.

I can't see many primarchs ruling their own little empires, they were warriors not administrators, it was in their nature to fight. Plus I don't think many would be happy to be told "All be like Gulliman" 

I don't think that the Big E ever thought the idea through and couldn't image a galaxy at peace, I mean image Horus working in a call centre 

Citizen " Hello I have a legal matter"
Horus "Ok I'll put you on hold, remember your call is important to us"
5 mins later
"So what is your complaint? 
Citizen "My neighbour plays loud Rock music all night"
Horus " I'll have an astartes speartip look into it"

Fulgrim Would be happily the curator of an art museum though


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

I think it would be something as simple as dividing up the Imperium and giving each primarch and his legion an area to run and govern as they see fit but in line with the Emperors objectives. There would be no real need to have too many large mobile fleet based operations as the Imperium would have the webway, the slightest hint or rebellion and legions of SM's could pour out on the world in question.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Good ideas what you've put up ther Coder59. Alpha Legion like you said are blantenly a spy network/black ops. Although i believe Russ would be part of the rapid reaction force aswell. Regarding Sanguinius, if the Emperor had completed his work and did leave Terra for things again i would see the Blood Angels continuing their role as the Emperors personal guard legion. Dorn on a similar note remaing the defenders of terra and in large the sol system.


Hmm I'm not so sure. The Space Wolves have a protectorate of worlds which they routinely patrol and guard (check out Sons of Fenris for more on this) Russ being a battle King I can see settling down to rule his sector, he may have been a righteous ass kicker but remember he was also very willing to settle down and enjoy the fruits of peace. That's not to say he wouldn't take control of a campaign and lead the wolves into battle, after all he was one of the most gifted commanders amongst the Primarchs. He would also need time to write his book.



NiceGuyEddy said:


> I think it would be something as simple as dividing up the Imperium and giving each primarch and his legion an area to run and govern as they see fit but in line with the Emperors objectives. There would be no real need to have too many large mobile fleet based operations as the Imperium would have the webway, the slightest hint or rebellion and legions of SM's could pour out on the world in question.


Aahhh no. Problem with the Webway is that while the transport is safer and faster than warp travel you're also limited as to where you go. 
Think of it as a Rail network as opposed to Warp Travel being like a Helicopter. Sure it's slower and not as safe but you can go anywhere. A fleet based force would always be needed simply because the Webway doesn't go everywhere.



Chompy Bits said:


> Here's how I see a meeting going with Lorgar and another human empire.
> 
> Lorgar: Greetings my lost brothers of humanity. Joy fills my heart to see that we have found another strong bastion of man to unite under the imperial banner. Of course you would have to adapt to imperial way of life but such things are small obstacles when compared to the Emperor's great plan.
> 
> ...


Granted this idea mainly wrests on Lorgar being cured of his zealotism. If that couldn't happen he's a gettin a purging. But if you could cure him of that he would be a very shrewd politician. It's perfectly plausible that he could be turned onto politics instead of purging.



Angel of Blood said:


> Good ideas what you've put up ther Coder59. Alpha Legion like you said are blantenly a spy network/black ops. Although i believe Russ would be part of the rapid reaction force aswell. Regarding Sanguinius, if the Emperor had completed his work and did leave Terra for things again i would see the Blood Angels continuing their role as the Emperors personal guard legion. Dorn on a similar note remaing the defenders of terra and in large the sol system.


Oh without a doubt. But most of the time the Angels and Fists wouldn't really be needed at the side of the Emperor in all their strength. The rest of the time they would probably run around the galaxy putting out fires and bustin Orc Heads. Pretty much as they do now.


----------

